# Hi - Q re grinder



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi new member here. Recently got into home espresso. Spent a few weeks with a delonghi and now in process of getting a gaggia classic. Needed advice on a grinder, specifically whether to go for a LA spaziale w/Doser or a mazzer. Only problem is I don't know what model mazzer it is. I've got a pic of it but not sure how to out it up here. Any ideas about which grinder to go for?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mazzer has a good reputation for no nonsense grinders, any model will go great with a Classic. I've no opinion of the La Spaz's as I've never used one. What's your budget? Used Super Jolly's seam to be dropping in price lately, and shouldn't need upgrading for a while. There's also the Eureka Mignon that might be worth considering if space is tight (also wife/partner friendly).


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I've found someone selling a mazzer for forty quid. Missing a hopper but not sure I'd need that anyway for single dosing. Going to go check that out later this week. Anything I should look out for when checking the grinder?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

A Mazzer for £40 would be worrying!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MrShades said:


> A Mazzer for £40 would be worrying!


Perhaps it's just the hopper


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol. I spoke to the chap earlier today. The grinder was apparently inherited from a now deceased loved one and they're getting rid of unwanted belongings. Will let you know if it pulls through or if it was too good to be true


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

at £40 it is worth it as spares!!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Riz said:


> Lol. I spoke to the chap earlier today. The grinder was apparently inherited from a now deceased loved one and they're getting rid of unwanted belongings. Will let you know if it pulls through or if it was too good to be true


was the chaps first name 'coffee' ??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> was the chaps first name 'coffee' ??


not at £40 its not!


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

No afraid not. Funny you mention him though. But for the fact that I found this seller, I was thinking of contacting coffeechap for a grinder as I understand that he is the guy who can get things around here.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

He's a good guy to know


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Riz said:


> I understand that he is the guy who can get things around here.


You make it sound like prison


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I must say I was recalling images of Morgan Freeman in Shawshank as I was writing that!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Buy the £40 one regardless!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

yes he is and a nice guy to boot



Riz said:


> No afraid not. Funny you mention him though. But for the fact that I found this seller, I was thinking of contacting coffeechap for a grinder as I understand that he is the guy who can get things around here.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

So I picked up the grinder. Ended up paying twenty five quid for it as it is very old and looks like it needs a bit of work. I think(hope?) its a very old mazzer. Hopper is missing. The motor continues to spin until it grinds to a halt five secs after you switch it off. Having trouble working out how to remove the Burr or even change the grind setting. Needs a big clean up job. Typing from my phone and need to work if there is a way I can upload pics directly here


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

s


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Any ideas?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure that's a Mazzer? Could be I suppose but looks more Fiorenzato-esque to my amateur eyes.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its not a mazzer its a fiorenzato t80


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Think you maybe right.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Any idea how to stop the burrs/motor spinning once you turn it off?


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Riz said:


> Any idea how to stop the burrs/motor spinning once you turn it off?


Jam a screwdriver in it?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

A grinder starts

No static in doser hoped

The warm cup waits


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> A grinder starts
> 
> No static in doser hoped
> 
> The warm cup waits


The north remembers.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> was the chaps first name 'coffee' ??





coffeechap said:


> not at £40 its not!


Perhaps his name was "Swill" ??


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

So I picked up the fiorenzato t80 as well as the LA Spaz top from the 'chap' both for £25 a piece. The LA Spaz is in good order and am currently using. The fiorenzato however has seen better days. Thinking of refurbing it. At present I can't even get the burrs out as the piece is jammed, probably due to years of neglect. Think it will probably need new burrs and possibly a new motor. The body is a bit worn, do you reckon I can get it powder coated? Question (also) is, is it worth going through the hassle? Would the fiorenzato be a better grinder than the LA Spaz? If I got i managed to sort it and decide I wanted to sell it, what sort of price could I fetch?


----------

